# Wanted: late 1890s early 1900s Crescent Sprocket and pedal cranks



## dmk441 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a sprocket and pedal cranks for a Crescent bicycle, the sprocket has 4 polygon shapes in the middle and  going along the whole outer edge there are at least 24 holes about 3/8 in diameter, dimensions can be slightly different, as well as the hole #'s. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com if you might have something along this order, teeth are 1 inch pitch, thanks for the help.
Dave


----------



## dmk441 (Aug 14, 2009)

The sprocket and crank I would be looking for would be anything close to these, thanks. I'd even buy the whole bike if I had to.


----------



## sam (Aug 18, 2009)

Those sprockets and cranks were an import idem,forget the manuf.s name.
On ebay at present is a badge:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350240301026&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
seems to be broken on the left side hole.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 18, 2009)

*chain ring*

I have this outer ring, but I don't have the crank and spider assembly.


----------



## dmk441 (Aug 21, 2009)

That ring is close, but not exactly like the others, but I'll keep it in mind, thanks for looking through the stash.

Dave


----------

